# Dolphin Mini.. Blacked Out



## ecsnead69 (Jul 16, 2011)

This is the latest version of Dolphin Mini that I have inverted. This will install on any phone just like a normal app. Just download, select the app, then select install.... that's it......... Enjoy!!!

If you have Dolphin Mini currently installed you will need to uninstall it before installing my version....

http://bit.ly/BlackedOutDolphinMini

No screenshots, the site is having issues, it won't let me upload any pics from phone or pc....


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

No uploads on pics?


----------



## ecsnead69 (Jul 16, 2011)

That's right... all the site shows is a file with a question mark?? DF and xda allowed me to load the pics easily... don't know what's wrong... but it loads to /data so give it a try and just delete it if you don't like it...


----------



## ecsnead69 (Jul 16, 2011)

I tried to upload pics from both phones and my pc... same problem so the only thing in common is the upload...


----------



## lilcdroid (Jun 6, 2011)

Keep the blacked out apk coming. Loving em. Kudoos.


----------



## zoe (Jun 15, 2011)

fwiw - if you already have dolphin mini installed you may need to remove it to install this AWESOME blacked out version

thanks for this


----------



## ecsnead69 (Jul 16, 2011)

Zoe, thanks, I forgot to mention that... I will update the OP...


----------



## lilcdroid (Jun 6, 2011)

http://androidspin.com/2011/07/22/dolphin-mini-browser-now-blacked-out-for-your-enjoyment/

escnead, your making headlines! kudoos.


----------



## Dazednconfused (Jul 23, 2011)

This looks awesome. Thanks! Going to try it out now.


----------



## crazy25000 (Jul 21, 2011)

I love this theme, looks amazing!


----------



## rterer (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks, any chance for 2.2 update?

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

Nice, thx mang.

Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


----------

